# Grayling Galore w/ Pics! Uintas 9/24/09 Report



## RyanCreek (Dec 8, 2007)

Yesterday I took a bit of a break and decided to hit a nice Uinta mountain hike before the snow comes. I have been looking at a good area to try for Grayling, since I had never caught one before, despite spending a lot of my youth in those mountains. As usual, did my internet research and found a place a little out of the way. The hike was only 8 miles round trip, but going up it was very steep and rocky, not exactly what I'd consider an easy hike, and I had to ration my water.

I had the bigger lake on my GPS, but arrived to the small lake first and decided to stay put rather than hike another ½ mile. Got into the fish right away using the old fly and bubble method on a spinning rod (good for me because I don't have to worry about those flyfishing back casts). Used renegade flies mostly. First couple fish were Cutthroats, pretty, but not what I was after. 3rd fish was a feisty little, drab colored grayling - Yes, first grayling! Ended up catching over a dozen fish in a little over 2 hours including a few good sized, bright shiny blue ones (spawning colors?). Overall, I was impressed with the size of these grayling because most people seem to report catching only very small ones. Also, I found that they were spunkier and fought better than what I've heard people report.

One Cutt was a beautiful bronze gold color, the most colorful Cutt I have ever (yes, it was a Cutt). Unfortunately, as I was taking the picture he came unbuttoned and that's the pic of the one swimming away. Oh well. There was some great scenery hiking back down (or rather jarring my knees and ankles back down, like I said - steep). When I was driving back out of the area there were three good sized bucks.

[attachment=14:3htgk8wa]DSC02400resize.jpg[/attachment:3htgk8wa]
[attachment=6:3htgk8wa]DSC02402resize.jpg[/attachment:3htgk8wa]
[attachment=13:3htgk8wa]DSC02403resize.jpg[/attachment:3htgk8wa]
[attachment=12:3htgk8wa]DSC02409resize.jpg[/attachment:3htgk8wa]
[attachment=11:3htgk8wa]DSC02407resize.jpg[/attachment:3htgk8wa]
[attachment=10:3htgk8wa]DSC02408resize.jpg[/attachment:3htgk8wa]
[attachment=9:3htgk8wa]DSC02410resize.jpg[/attachment:3htgk8wa]
[attachment=8:3htgk8wa]DSC02411resize.jpg[/attachment:3htgk8wa]
[attachment=7:3htgk8wa]DSC02412resize.jpg[/attachment:3htgk8wa]
[attachment=5:3htgk8wa]DSC02414resize.jpg[/attachment:3htgk8wa]
[attachment=4:3htgk8wa]DSC02415resize.jpg[/attachment:3htgk8wa]
[attachment=3:3htgk8wa]DSC02416resize.jpg[/attachment:3htgk8wa]
[attachment=2:3htgk8wa]DSC02419resize.jpg[/attachment:3htgk8wa]
[attachment=1:3htgk8wa]DSC02420resize.jpg[/attachment:3htgk8wa]
[attachment=0:3htgk8wa]DSC02421resize.jpg[/attachment:3htgk8wa]


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Grayling Galore w/ Pics! 9/24/09 Report*

Looks like a good time. 8)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Grayling Galore w/ Pics! 9/24/09 Report*

Glad you got your first grayling. Nice job.

I really like that 2nd to last pic.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Grayling Galore w/ Pics! 9/24/09 Report*

Let me preface this by saying awesome pics and props on your first Grayling, but I'm not going to lie, seeing this post right after walking in the door after getting skunked going for the same thing has a way of getting under a guy's skin. I just got home from the Unitas myself hunting for my first Grayling, but unfortunately I came home empty handed (We did pull in some little brookies on tube jigs though). We tossed out little renegade flies, small blue fox spinners, small wolly buggers, and tube jigs. Due to time/work constraints we got off to a late start and my buddy had an indoor soccer game to get home to so we didn't have the time to hike up to one of the lakes that would have given us better chances. I was hoping to get up to Marjorie, but we parked at Crystal and hiked the mile to Wall Lake instead. If we had more time I sure we would have more luck, but it was beautiful scenery and it was great to stretch the legs and breathe the fresh air. Congrats again on some great looking Grayling and too bad that nice Cutt bolted on you prior to getting a good pic.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Grayling Galore w/ Pics! 9/24/09 Report*



goose said:


> Let me preface this by saying awesome pics and props on your first Grayling, but I'm not going to lie, seeing this post right after walking in the door after getting skunked going for the same thing has a way of getting under a guy's skin. I just got home from the Unitas myself hunting for my first Grayling, but unfortunately I came home empty handed (We did pull in some little brookies on tube jigs though). We tossed out little renegade flies, small blue fox spinners, small wolly buggers, and tube jigs. Due to time/work constraints we got off to a late start and my buddy had an indoor soccer game to get home to so we didn't have the time to hike up to one of the lakes that would have given us better chances. I was hoping to get up to Marjorie, but we parked at Crystal and hiked the mile to Wall Lake instead. If we had more time I sure we would have more luck, but it was beautiful scenery and it was great to stretch the legs and breathe the fresh air. Congrats again on some great looking Grayling and too bad that nice Cutt bolted on you prior to getting a good pic.


Send me a PM Goose, I will fill you in on the area where Ryancreek fished. Been there several times. The trailhead is on Holiday Park property, which is where my family's cabin is located.


----------



## RyanCreek (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Grayling Galore w/ Pics! 9/24/09 Report*

Hey I know that feeling. That happens to all of us occasionally. I will tell you that I have fished Wall lake, as well as all those other lakes along the crystal lake trailhead and all I ever caught were Brookies. Those lakes are fished really heavily. I'm sure some people catch them around there, even at Trial lake, because they do stock those with grayling on occasion. But there really are only a few lakes that will consistently get you into grayling. I read many good things about the Round lake, Sand Lake, and Fish Lake area so that's where I went. Started hiking at 1 pm, got to Round lake at 3:15 pm, fished two hours, and got back down to the car by sundown. Try it next week if you have time and the weather isn't bad.


----------



## BIG-TNT (Oct 19, 2007)

Thank,s for sharing.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

very nice ryan, I to am looking for my first grayling. way to beat me to it. hopefully next year.


----------

